# Erikoissauna



## Ben Jamin

Terve!
Haluaisin kysya mitä merkitsee sana *erikoissauna*.
Ymärrän *erikois* ja *sauna*, mutta mitä on erikoissauna Suomessa?


----------



## Gavril

En minäkään ole varma siitä, mitä tarkoittaa _erikoissauna_. Google-hakuni perusteella, sana ehkä tarkoittaa "erikoisentyyppistä saunaa", tai "taloon/rakennukseen erikoistettua saunaa". Antaisitko täyden lauseen, josta löysit sanan _erikoissauna_?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Gavril said:


> En minäkään ole varma siitä, mitä tarkoittaa _erikoissauna_. Google-hakuni perusteella, sana ehkä tarkoittaa "erikoisentyyppistä saunaa", tai "taloon/rakennukseen erikoistettua saunaa". Antaisitko täyden lauseen, josta löysit sanan _erikoissauna_?


 Löysin täällä: http://www.gosauna.fi/index.php?page=listaa-saunat+
Siellä on suomalaisien yleisihin sauonojen luettelo.


----------



## hui

Ben Jamin said:


> Terve!
> Haluaisin kysya mitä merkitsee sana *erikoissauna*.
> Ymärrän *erikois* ja *sauna*, mutta mitä on erikoissauna Suomessa?



... joten ymmärrät sanan *erikoissauna* merkityksen yhtä hyvin kuin kuka tahansa suomalainen. Kyseessä on siis sauna, joka on jollain tavalla erikoinen.


----------



## sakvaka

Aivan niin. _Erikoisella_ on tässä tapauksessa kai sama merkitys kuin _erityisellä_, ei siis "curious, peculiar" vaan "special". _Erikoissauna_ voi olla esimerkiksi johonkin tiettyyn tarkoitukseen tai kokoon suunniteltu rakennus.


----------



## locutus

I suppose the way _erikois-_ is used here, it is a "catchall" term...these types of saunas are probably sufficiently specialized that they can't be classified: _puulämmitteinen_...wood-heated"; _savusauna_...smokesauna; _sähkösauna_...electric sauna; _rantasauna_...beachsauna...[Hmmm....I wonder why this one would have to be differentiated in such a way..???]; _infrapunasauna_...infrared; _yleissauna_....I suppose, but don't know for sure, that this might be a community sauna.....


----------



## Tappahannock

Where did you encounter the term?

If a house description said something like eril. sauna, would that be a detached (erillinen, separate) sauna?  Could such a thing passing from foreigner to foreigner have been corrupted to erikoissauna?  Or might even less educated Finns make such a jump from erillinen to erikoinen in that kind of context?


----------



## Ben Jamin

The conclusion seems to be that the authors of the sauna directory have missed the point by using the term "erikoissauna" as even the natives do not really understand the meaning. If a _tynnyrisauna_ is not classified as "erikois", then what kind of surprise might be expected?

Anteeksi että en (etten?) kirjoita suomea,osan liian vähän.

Kiitos kaikille.


----------

